# What would be a good certification?



## Wolf` (Jun 14, 2009)

I work with hardware, build computers, code in C and assembly, build web sites, and am pretty good at general tech support and troubleshooting. I also do some OSDev in my spare time. What would be a certification that I could get?


----------



## 123456iambelial (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, we pretty much in a same boat, but I am not good at building websites.
I am thinking to take the A+ certs, I am not sure yet. I am sure that I need a certs because college is really expensive and I can't afford it with my current job.
I am gonna subscribe on this thread.


----------



## Masontaylor23 (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the best bet would be to go with the what I call + certs. 
A+ 
Net+ 
Serv+ 
Security+ 
and even the Linux+.
Depending on what you would like to do of course. Word of advice - don't get dooped by the so called Entry level Helpdesk job. It may be entry level IT but you will never get out of it once your in.
Desktop Support and Helpdesk Support never get along. I have worked for numerous corporations as a contractor and it's the same way everywhere you go. I just recently lucked out with a smaller company where I am both helpdesk and desktop support. I am learning all the network admin stuff as well.
Its great when you can find a small company that has been around for a while, they are stable and don't have all the politics that will ruin you.
Good luck with everything. It can be a fun adventure


----------

